
Don't blame sprawl for Houston's floods - kimsk112
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/local/gray-matters/article/Don-t-blame-sprawl-for-Houston-s-floods-12172004.php
======
MR4D
Wow - this is a great article full of facts that nobody else wants to discuss!

